# Sharing SE USA July Halloween Convention



## Dr. TerrorEyes (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi Folks,

Just sharing the SE USA's Halloween and Para convention in July in Central FL -- SEHEC.
There is a FREE T-shirt when you register before 07/01/18.

https://youtu.be/uXo-kC30FbY

http://www.sehec.com/









More info: https://youtu.be/FIpMXOPjIpM

https://youtu.be/KEfS5TXP5e0


----------

